

Show HN: Running UglifyJS 2.5 times faster (GitHub.com) - lucio
https://github.com/luciotato/UglifyLS

======
lucio
I need a collaborator o leader for this project

~~~
raimundo
lucio: not an easy job, Uglify2 has a large amount of locs

~~~
lucio
just "compress.js", it has 2400 lines. But the "translation" process is
trivial. The refinement is not easy, but the "translation" is trivial

------
gfernandez
minification is 2.5 times faster?

~~~
thecapo
it says "Uglify parser" runs faster...

~~~
lucio
only the parser was "translated". I need help to make a full translation

